# Ruffy Tuffy Question



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I searched the forum and checked the reviews for this tire, but my question was not directly addressed, so hopefully the commuters/ touring Cyclists on here can help. 

I am not impressed with how the Gatorskins work on cold wet roads. I might go back to the Marathon Supreme, but I was wondering if the Panaracer Ruffy Tuffy does as well or better on slick wet cold roads? Any of you tried both? 

I love the idea of Kevlar is it that much better than the other company's technologies? 

Thanks MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## High-Roller (May 29, 2011)

You could also try the Specialized armadillo series tires. Bombproof in my experience (I work at a dealer) they are durable, and the ride quality isn't half bad.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

High-Roller said:


> You could also try the Specialized armadillo series tires. Bombproof in my experience (I work at a dealer) they are durable, and the ride quality isn't half bad.


Yes the Armadillo is one of the most puncture resistent tires on the market. I had a pair about 5 years ago. They feel allot like the Gatorskins on cold wet roads. The grip is just not as good as the Marathon Supreme for either of those tires. I guess I should just slow down when it rains 

Thanks MTT:thumbsup:


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Panaracer RIBMO PT have been really popular with my year-round commuting friends, but I haven't personally used them at any length. I'm currently using the Bontrager Hard-Case Race in a 28 and I don't have any complaints. I'll probably try the Ribmos when my current set wears out. 

I actually have a set of Ruffy Tuffy's for another build, but I'm still waiting on wheels and haven't had a chance to try them out.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

I've used the 28mm Ruffies for a few years, I'm on my 2nd set. I use them on my commuter/go everywhere road bike. They are as tough and puncture resistant as anything I've tried but the thing I like best is the profile, which is very round. I think that helps with cornering.

I also use a set of 23mm Conti Grand Prix 4 Seasons, now on my third set and would choose a set of 28's to replace the Ruffies, mostly as I never get flats with the 4 Seasons, on the bike I put the most mileage. Extraordinarily durable, if expensive.

But as to wet road conditions ?, can't say as I try not to ride in the wet.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Steve B. said:


> I've used the 28mm Ruffies for a few years, I'm on my 2nd set. I use them on my commuter/go everywhere road bike. They are as tough and puncture resistant as anything I've tried but the thing I like best is the profile, which is very round. I think that helps with cornering.
> 
> I also use a set of 23mm Conti Grand Prix 4 Seasons, now on my third set and would choose a set of 28's to replace the Ruffies, mostly as I never get flats with the 4 Seasons, on the bike I put the most mileage. Extraordinarily durable, if expensive.
> 
> .


That 4 Seasons tire keeps coming up in these forums. Between the RT and the 4 Seasons which would you say is better in the rain (winter)?? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

MTT said:


> That 4 Seasons tire keeps coming up in these forums. Between the RT and the 4 Seasons which would you say is better in the rain (winter)?? Thanks :thumbsup:


No clue for as I stated, I have little experience with these tires in the rain.

I like the RT for the cornering on a rounded profile. I think they are a LOT cheaper as well, with RT's at $53 per tire at BikeTiresDirect and Conti's GP4S at $80. I purchased 4 sets of GP4S at $35 ea. a few years back. Won't see that price ever again. 

But wet ?, no clue.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

I've used the panaracer tserv 25 & 28c on any and every surface for the last 8 or so years. Great value tire. I liked the 4 seasons but they havent proved as durable and are real pricy..


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I have ridden ruffy tuffys for several years as well as pasela tgs on my commuter.

The ruffy tuffys are one of the best riding tires I have ever owned. This includes numerous racing tires. They are round profiled with a high thread count so they will do well in wet weather.
I use the pasela tgs on the back of my tourer and a ruffy tuffy on the front. I ride ruffy tuffys on my fixed gear too.


----------

